# New pics of the babies



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Taaaasty!!!


















So what if I'm posing?









Don't look at me when I'm peeing... ha









WHEE! I'm done! Dun leave me behiiind









Mmm, has mum found something tasty?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

man oh man those babies are beautiful  

That little girl has 'Demi-tude'


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

The little girl is adorable!! So's Java, can't forget him...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*  SO, SO, SO CUTE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cute! Great pictures. What a wonderful way to start the morning looking at pics of baby goats
 
Suellen


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!! And great pictures too!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are so adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY they are adorable. (why do babies have to grow up)?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fun and precious pics.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful babies!! Love that little grey and white, stunning! 

who is the dad? color doesnt look much like mom?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Dad:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures and what a handsome guy the Sire is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... they are very gorgeous.....congrats.....love the colors...... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Dad looks like "yep they are my beautiful babies". :dance:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay how can they be THAT CUTE!!!!  
It doesn't get any better than that!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

CUTE!!  

Don't come lookin' here when they disappear :shades: :bday:


----------

